# South Carolina MECA Shows



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

We finally got together and put some shows on the schedule!!!!!!

4 shows, about 1 a month for the next four months. 

Dates are:

5/19 @ Elite Audio Spartanburg SC 2x points

6/16 @ Elite Audio Greenville SC 3X points

7/21 @ Elite Audio Spartanburg SC 2X points

8/25 @ Elite Audio Greenville SC 3X points State Finals

Hope Y'all can make it. Should be a good time!!!!

Matt


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

oh yea! this means I gotta get my system done! probably not going to happen, but I'm gonna try!


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Pat, you know we gotta make those!!!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thats right, come on!!!


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Gil I'm installing everything tomorrow. Don't know about the new front stage but I hope to get it done this weekend at least. Just gotta get some more hole saws and some glassing equipment. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

That's a lot of points up for grabs in SC. Looking forward to having a couple in greenville. I think the june show is on Saturday the 18th though.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Oops its June 16th, fixed it!!


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Matt R said:


> Oops its June 16th, fixed it!!


Ha we were both wrong.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I posted on another thread about maybe doing a DIY dinner or late lunch after the show on Saturday. 

LMK whos in, I know James Webster said he was in.

Matt


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I like to eat so I have no problem doing that. as long as its not too late. still gotta drive back home.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

The wife and I might be down with that, just up to her though.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Haha she'll have to see if she likes anyone first. ;~)


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Haha she'll have to see if she likes anyone first. ;~)


isn't that always the problem?! :laugh:


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah my wife won't even come to a car show much less hang out afterwards


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

Awesome show today. Thanks elite for supporting car audio competition!!!


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a great time minus some sunburn and got to see some great installs and meet new people. Always a good time at these things. I plan on coming back for more and competing again. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Alright we're a little over a week away, just throwing up a reminder for the June 16th show!!! Who's coming?????

Matt


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Im in. gonna spend some time this weekend tuning it up

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Sweet man!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Alright we're a little over a week away, just throwing up a reminder for the June 16th show!!! Who's coming?????
> 
> Matt


No need to throw up Matt  As it sits right now, I'm planning on being there. Unfortunately John will miss it.... he will be in China


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

I will be there!


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

pimpndahoz said:


> I will be there!


had time to work on your car yet?


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> No need to throw up Matt  As it sits right now, I'm planning on being there. Unfortunately John will miss it.... he will be in China


That no excuse:chinese: Glad to hear you are going to make it down.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

pimpndahoz said:


> I will be there!


Good to hear it man!!!!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> No need to throw up Matt  As it sits right now, I'm planning on being there. Unfortunately John will miss it.... he will be in China


Blaaaa:laugh:


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

Neil and I will be there.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Saweet!!!!!!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Gonna be in the area a week late, damn.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The Elite Grand Opening Show today was great. Thanks to the guys from Elite for hosting, and thanks to Joe, Brian, and Matt for judging. Beautiful facility, and a great location.

Matt, Brian, and Matt D - it was great talking with you again. David T, again - it was a pleasure hanging out with you, and thank you for another demo in the CRX! 

Webster.......always enjoy hanging out with you, and it was good meeting you Neil. Very cool that Fellippe made it up from C'town. I took a few pictures that I thought I would post.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

It was a good show, thanks. There were some really good cars, the scores show that. Good job to everyone!!!

Matt


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> The Elite Grand Opening Show today was great. Thanks to the guys from Elite for hosting, and thanks to Joe, Brian, and Matt for judging. Beautiful facility, and a great location.
> 
> Matt, Brian, and Matt D - it was great talking with you again. David T, again - it was a pleasure hanging out with you, and thank you for another demo in the CRX!
> 
> Webster.......always enjoy hanging out with you, and it was good meeting you Neil. Very cool that Fellippe made it up from C'town. I took a few pictures that I thought I would post.


He's sir. In my opinion, your car is getting better everytime I hear it. Great hanging out with ya,man. 

As for Matt Roberts....you still suck lol.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

You had to quote the pics and all just to say Jasons car sounded good and I suck?? Thats why your on Team Lame!!



ragnaroksq said:


> He's sir. In my opinion, your car is getting better everytime I hear it. Great hanging out with ya,man.
> 
> As for Matt Roberts....you still suck lol.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ragnaroksq said:


> He's sir. In my opinion, your car is getting better everytime I hear it. Great hanging out with ya,man.
> 
> As for Matt Roberts....you still suck lol.


Thanks Webster......I appreciate that! (not used to compliments from the big fella )......I am used to the "Matt Roberts sucks" comments from you though 

I was in the car today trying to tighten up the mid bass after hearing David T's car again.......also trying to fix the things that Matt pointed out


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I think I'll be aiming for the 25 August show. It's been way too long since I've been to a show.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Matt R said:


> It was a good show, thanks. There were some really good cars, the scores show that. Good job to everyone!!!
> 
> Matt


Yeah I just viewed the Meca site and seen the scores, also congrats to Jason "bertholomey" Nice !!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

DAT said:


> Yeah I just viewed the Meca site and seen the scores, also congrats to Jason "bertholomey" Nice !!


Thanks DT! Following a few suggestions that Matt gave me at the Fletcher show, I was able to raise my score (from him) 1.5 points.....of course I created a couple more issues, but no worries. The show was a success for me in that I was able to get great feedback from Matt at both shows. 

Webster's and David T's cars are fantastic.......if anyone has a chance to hear them.....they should.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks DT! Following a few suggestions that Matt gave me at the Fletcher show, I was able to raise my score (from him) 1.5 points.....of course I created a couple more issues, but no worries. The show was a success for me in that I was able to get great feedback from Matt at both shows.
> 
> Webster's and David T's cars are fantastic.......if anyone has a chance to hear them.....they should.


David T's??? he is in Steve Head's class "EXTREME" as well as the other high rollers. Hard class


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

DAT said:


> David T's??? he is in Steve Head's class "EXTREME" as well as the other high rollers. Hard class


David Timmerman is a world champion in Extreme and a Culbertson Cup winner (highest score overall at finals). I would say its his class and everyone else has to beat him


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

bump for spartanburg tomorrow. who else is going?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Lets go!!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I hope you guys have a good turn out and a great time.


----------



## JsUltimateSounds (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome, i just saw this. a bit too late for this year. See ya next weekend


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool man, we'll be there!!!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I may try and make the show this weekend. Never hurts to get as many ears on your tune before finals.

Chuck


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm excited for this meet. Got my stereo tuned up right this time!!! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool good to hear it!!!


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

had a great day today ! my personal best showing so far. Just a few things to tweak, but unfortunately it looks like world finals will be a no go for me this year. I may still make this but will be across the country for work leading up to it.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

spl152db said:


> had a great day today ! my personal best showing so far. Just a few things to tweak, but unfortunately it looks like world finals will be a no go for me this year. I may still make this but will be across the country for work leading up to it.


Class?
Score?
Judge?

Chuck


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> Class?
> Score?
> Judge?
> 
> Chuck


stock sql

Matt R - 71.75
Brian - 75.5
Joe Z - 76.5

overall: 74.58


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Good job

Chuck


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Great turn out today. Good see many old friends as well as getting to put some faces with names. Next stop for me Pottsville PA.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Congrats to Grayson with a 81-77-77.5 Scores ( 78.5 )

1st in MOD


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

DAT said:


> Congrats to Grayson with a 81-77-77.5 Scores ( 78.5 )
> 
> 1st in MOD


Woohoo! I was close. Sorta. Haha. Good to know though. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

How did you do Matt?

Chuck


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> How did you do Matt?
> 
> Chuck


Had a good day. 1st in mod street and SQ best of show.

Joe Z 86
Brian M 83.25
Matt R 80.5


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Matt was ruthless today 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Congrats to all. I had a good time. Was nice seeing everyone again.

And theres nothing wrong with using a little MJ for demo purposes.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

scyankee said:


> Had a good day. 1st in mod street and SQ best of show.
> 
> Joe Z 86
> Brian M 83.25
> Matt R 80.5


Congrats! Thats excellent.

Chuck


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Congrats to all. I had a good time. Was nice seeing everyone again.
> 
> And theres nothing wrong with using a little MJ for demo purposes.


Kirk 
Really? A LITTLE demo... 

I was in the car for the little demo and the trunk was left open and I still got out of the car shaking... 

Guys do yourselves a favor if you're able and get a demo in Kirks car...one word powerful...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

DAT said:


> Congrats to Grayson with a 81-77-77.5 Scores ( 78.5 )
> 
> 1st in MOD


Way to go G! Those are fantastic scores. 







scyankee said:


> Had a good day. 1st in mod street and SQ best of show.
> 
> Joe Z 86
> Brian M 83.25
> Matt R 80.5



Wow - high marks for Mr. Daley - congrats. 






spl152db said:


> Matt was ruthless today
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Which Matt? ;-) 

I wish I could have attended - it would have been useful to have Matt evaluate my latest changes. He was extremely consistent the last two times he judged my car. My high score was from Matt, Brian was 5 points below, and Joe Z was 5 points below Brian's.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

any pics?


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

SteveH! said:


> any pics?


Funny you mention that...I had my camera and forgot to take a single pic...happens every time


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

scyankee said:


> Had a good day. 1st in mod street and SQ best of show.
> 
> Joe Z 86
> Brian M 83.25
> Matt R 80.5


holy crap dude....

Ok we are going to beta test a new handicap system for our pottsville show to even out the competition--I volunteer you to be the 1st guinea pig

congrats dude, you seem to get better on what was already very good.


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> holy crap dude....
> 
> Ok we are going to beta test a new handicap system for our pottsville show to even out the competition--I volunteer you to be the 1st guinea pig
> 
> congrats dude, you seem to get better on what was already very good.


You know how it goes Mic some days the car is just right. I am looking forward to getting in front of a few diffrent judges in PA. Really looking forward to see how I stack up in the top 20.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Congrats to everybody. I guess I need to tighten my belt like six more notches!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

tintbox said:


> Congrats to everybody. I guess I need to tighten my belt like six more notches!


nah dude, you need a new belt


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a great time meeting some of the SC/Team Elite crew and putting faces with screen names. Wish I had been around during the summer to make some of the other shows!


----------

